# 18 inch rims



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

has anyone put 18 inch rims on a 200sx? if so was there any problems? i currently have 17's on my 96 with no problems at all and a boy i know was wanting to trade me rims which are 18 KONG DV-8 style. i am thinking of doing it and any imput would be a great help.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

there have been many people with 18s on their 200s..... just expect the monster truck look and sluggish acceleration due to the weight....


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

that just means i need more power! lol thanks that is what i was kind of thinking. i need to get some new rotors to try and stop this thing.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, its gonna suck accelerating with those 18" talk to "overlooked" here on the boards, he has some 19"s i think, i have 17's on my car and i hate the acceleration on it, but i love the way it looks


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

I used to have 17s on my ride and those things were beasts! Felt like I had boat anchors tied to each corner.... my brakes looked ridiculous through them too.... They looked nice but Im glad theyre gone...


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

I formally ran 18 x 7.5 45mm offset Racing Hart C5 with 215/35-18 Yohohama Paradas. This was with Eibach sportlines and I had zero problems. I also have Stillen camber plates.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I have 18's and use it just for show. Anytime I want to race I throw my 15's back on and you can feel the difference in pick-up.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

thanks everyone that is kind of what i was thinking my 17s did make it sluggish but thats alright they look good. whenever i want to race someone i go get my dakota R/T or my bike. the car is for looks and stereo.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

no. please. youre killing me. another Nissan just for show?  *weeping*


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

There are far fewer "show" Nissans than there are "go" Nissans.

does it even really matter?

droppinbottom, good luck with your car.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

who says you cant "show" and "go" i show my car and autocross it too ... just take the 18's off an put some SER rims on ... in auto cross you never get out of 2nd gear anyways!


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

got the rims om. three tires fit on perfectly but the drivers side tire wanted to rub the strut mount where the spring fits on. took tire back off used 5lbs hammer and the problem was gone now im ridding on 18s. get this ! kid saw my 17s on my car and wanted to trade me these 18s which are KONG DV-8's mine were a set of tenzos that i had like 75 bucks in. on top of all this the guy gave me a hundred bucks knowing he was going to have to replace two of the tires on the 17s.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

im not familiar with either wheel but the dude sounds like he ripped himself off pretty good  yeahh, now u have 18"s!!!


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

yeah , i forgot to mention i had that problem with my stock spring perches.... you can also just grind that lil bump off


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

hey guys im getting 98 200ser wood my 17" rs6 look good on it or should i get enkei cr9's? thanx


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

i have no freakin clue what either of those two rims look like... but i say go with what YOU want, dont build the car just to impress others or you'll never be happy with it. get what you like best. 


.... just try not to rice it out!


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

i never meant my statement to flame anyones choice. I never said there was anything wrong with 'showing' and/or 'going'.... If youre goin for show, more power to ya


----------



## Sentra4Me (May 21, 2002)

*hey... enkei*

do you have a pic of your car with the rs6's? I've been thinking about getting them. I want to see how they look cuz I am also debating with the cdr9's they look so sick!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i think im just gonna paint my 200sx stock 14's black, and polish the lip, should look hot i guess. if not, ill sand em down, and go gunmetal/polished lip


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

droppinbottom- got a pic of your car with the 18's on it now?


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

no my stupid digital camera broke the other day and i cant take any pics right now darn thing is under waranty but who knows how long that will take.


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

i had a 96 200 sx and i had a bitch puttin on the 18's .... 

the 17sare the best.. i kept having to fuck with my internals because of the size of the tire.... i could not drop it either.....


----------

